# Marineland LED light



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I just picked up a marineland 24-36" light. I don't like it on my 24x12x10 tank though. My tank is too short, the light doesnt cover the whole footprint.

I put it on my 20g long (30x12x?) and it works well because half the tank is covered by a foam background. 

I also tried it on my 90g (48x18x27) and the tank is too high, the fixture isn't bright enough to cover the bottom.

In my short time with it I think the best depth for the tank is about 24". This lets the light cover the footprint of the tank. I also don't think that it will grow plants well because it is nowhere near the brightness of a T5HO. You have to have a tank that suits the light or try it out before you get it if you can. Some will like it and some won't.

I'll be using this on my 20g long though because it lights it up pretty well.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the fixture because its energy efficient and that it makes a shimmer effect. I'll get another one if I have a tank that suits it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review Jeff. I really wanted to try these before but you've confirmed my suspicions. It's a nice unit but the light coverage isn't ideal for tanks deeper than 18". In fact, I think 12" depth is best for these lights...and maybe about 20" high.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

12" is too short unless the tank isn't very deep. At 12" high, the light doesnt cover a 12" deep tank. I think between 18" and 24" height will be best. 

The ideal tank dimensions are a height between 18-24" and a depth of 12-18". Length of the tank is dependent on the light fixture.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the review. 

Just curious, did you consider the Aquaray Grobeam LED's? I admit, the Marineland fixture looks nicer, but specs on the Grobeam appears to pack more juice.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The spectrum on the grobeam500 is sort of off for planted tank. There is not a lot of red spectrum.. if any. 530-570 nm range. 

Problem with LED or with the current aquarium system is 1 to 2 rows of light. LED are spot light. To cover the tank properly, there need to be multiple rows of light or you will get a lot of shading or the funny circle spot effect.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

It works perfectly on my ADA 60-P tank(24").


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

I was soooo tempted to purchase the last 48 dbl brt at JL yesterday but managed to hold off. Been thinking, since the dbl brt's are not enough light or led's, what do you guys think of using the reef ready version? Is that going to be too much light? JL didn't have any larger reef led's but IPU has a 36-48, but that will cost almost $500 less whatever boxing week discount. With 50,000 hrs lifespan at 10 hrs a day, that's over 13 1/2 years of no bulb replacement and lower electric bills. Just trying to do some justifications here. What do you guys think? Thanks, Luis


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd give the reef one a try. Just make sure you can return it if it doesn't work out. I know J&L doesn't hassle you for returns but I've had bad experiences with IPU for exchange/returns.

I'd go for it and post some results. I've read some other forums saying that the reef one can grow some soft corals so it should be able to do plants as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like it might work in my 125 which is 22 inches tall (about 20 inches to the substrate) and the tank is only 18 wide with most of the plants in the center. I might have to check a unit out.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Ｔｈｅ　ＬＥＤ　ｍａｒｉｎｅｌａｎｄ　ｄｏｕｂｌｅｂｒｉｇｈｔ　ｌｉｇｈｔｉｎｇ　ｉｓ　ｇｏｏｄ　ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃａｌｌｙ．　ｉｔ　ｄｏｅｓ　ｐｒｏｖｉｄｅ　ａ　ｓｐｏｔｌｉｇｈｉｎｇ　ｅｆｆｅｃｔ　ｏｎ　ａ　ｓｈａｌｌｏｗ　ｆｉｓｈ　ｔａｎｋ　ｌｉｋｅ　ａ　１２＂　ｈｉｇｈ．　Ｉ　ｔｒｉｅｄ　ｉｔ　ｏｕｔ　ｏｎ　ａ　３０　ｇａｌｌｏｎ　１８＂　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｌｉｇｈｔｉｎｇ　ｉｓ　ｓｐｒｅａｄｏｕｔ　ａ　ｂｉｇ．　ｉｔ　ｄｉｓｐｕｒｓｏ　ｅｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｏｕｔｐｕｔ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｌｉｇｈｔ　ｂｅｔｔｅｒ．　ｉ　ｔｈｉｎｋ　ｉｔ　ｗｏｕｌｄ　ｂｅ　ｇｏｏｄ　ｆｏｒ　ｎｏｎ－ｐｌａｎｔｅｄ　ｐｌａｎｔｓ　ｓｕｃｈ　ａｓ　ａｆｒｉｃａｎ　ｃｉｃｈｌｉｄｓ．　

ｔｈｅｒｅ　ｈａｓｎ＇ｔ　ｂｅｅｎ　ｍｕｃｈ　ｄｉｓｃｕｓｓｉｏｎ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｉｓ　ｐｒｏｄｕｃｔ．　ｗｅ　ｓｈｏｕｌｄ　ｔｒｙ　ｔｏ　ｃｏｎｔｉｎｕｅ　ｏｕｒ　ｐｒｏｄｕｃｔ　ｒｅｖｉｅｗ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｉｓ　ＬＥＤ　ｓｙｓｔｅｍ．


----------

